#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer op zwart scherm zetten i.c.m. Macbook

## Gamenhj

Hallo allemaal,
ik heb geprobeerd te googlen maar ik kon het daar niet vinden, dus ik hoop dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen.

Ik werk bij ons op school mee aan toneelprojecten, en daar maken we regelmatig gebruik van een beamer i.c.m. de Macbook Pro van onze regisseur.
Vaak willen we tijdens voorstellingen de beamer even op zwart hebben, terwijl er op het scherm nog gewoon gewerkt moet kunnen worden.
Dit is om te kunnen wisselen van een presentatie in Keynote naar een filmpje dat met Quicktime moet worden afgespeeld.

Er schijnt een toets(encombinatie) voor te zijn.
Ik heb op het MacFreak Forum het volgende gevonden: http://www.macfreak.nl/cgi-bin/forum...m=5&topic=9750
Daar wordt aangegeven dat het met b of w kan, maar ik denk niet dat je dan kunt wisselen tussen de twee programma's. Ik moet erbij zeggen dat ik dit nog niet heb geprobeerd (ik heb hier geen Macbook bij de hand).

- De beamer uitzetten met de afstandsbediening is eigenlijk geen optie, omdat er meestal geen afstandsbediening bij zit, en er niet altijd dezelfde beamer wordt gebruikt. 
- Als we de kabel uit de Macbook trekken zodat er geen signaal meer is op de beamer dan komt er een knalblauw scherm, en dat willen we nou juist zien te voorkomen.
- Filmpjes in een Keynote-presentatie zetten zou een optie kunnen zijn, maar is het eigenlijk niet omdat de filmpjes altijd pas op de laatste minuut af zijn.

We werken met gekloonde schermen.

Ik hoop dat jullie me verder kunnen helpen.
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## freek

Tja dit is wel lastig. Ik weet niet zomaar een oplossing. maar misschien wel een paar tips.
1. De letters B en W werken alleen maar binnen een presentatie programma zoals keynote. Dit werkt inderdaad niet in de OS zelf.
2. De kabel eruit trekken kan op zich wel werken. Ik weet zeker dat je in bijna elke projector kan instellen dat hij zwart beeld moet geven bij geen signaal in plaats van blauw.
3. probeer je projector te verbinden met de afstandsbediening of via netwerk. Dan kun je de shutter gebruiken van de projector zelf. (de meeste projectoren ondersteunen wel PJ-link. een universele taal waarmee de basis functies kan aansturen van een afstand.)
4. Je kan je desktop uitbreiden en de achtergrond van je 2e desktop zwart maken. Zodra je het programma op je 2e bureaublad afsluit, projecteer je alleen nog maar de zwarte achtergrond. 
5. mocht de projector zelf geen shutter hebben, koop dan een externe shutter (of eigenlijk dowser) je hebt ze in allerlei maten, zelfs dmx gestuurd. Ben je handig, dan hierbij een bestandje waarbij je er zelf 1 kan maken. KLIK

succes ermee

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

Ik heb zelf enige ervaring met werken via uitgebreide desktop, en moet zeggen dat dit inderdaad prima werkt..

----------


## w.eckhardt

Ik heb laatst voor een project het programma Show Cue System aangeschaft. Deze een paar weken later ook ongezet bij een dansvoorstelling op een school, met film en plaatjes en tussendoor zwart. Alles van fades tm timings zijn daarmee ook perfect te regelen.
Verder was het ook goed te bedienen, en na wat oefenen ook aan te passen, door derdeklassers die de show draaiden.

Scheelde een hoop geklooi vergeleken met voorgaande jaren, waar ook juist dat beamerscherm op zwart altijd een groot probleem was.

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

> Ik heb laatst voor een project het programma Show Cue System aangeschaft. Deze een paar weken later ook ongezet bij een dansvoorstelling op een school, met film en plaatjes en tussendoor zwart. Alles van fades tm timings zijn daarmee ook perfect te regelen.
> Verder was het ook goed te bedienen, en na wat oefenen ook aan te passen, door derdeklassers die de show draaiden.
> 
> Scheelde een hoop geklooi vergeleken met voorgaande jaren, waar ook juist dat beamerscherm op zwart altijd een groot probleem was.



Heb je dit ook geprobeerd met een mac, of gewoon met een pc? 
Ik zie namelijk op de website van SCS dat het voor pc geschreven is, en ben dan ook benieuwd of TS er iets mee kan proberen :-)

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi,

Ik begrijp uit je vraag, dat je je beamer juist op zwart wilt
en dan wilt kunnen doorwerken op je (gekloonde) scherm.

Meest eenvoudig is dan toch de beamer te 'blanken', een optie
die veelal op de afstandbediening zit (waar zijn die dingen toch?).

Een andere optie is om de schermen niet te clonen. Je hebt dan een
zendscherm (zwart) en een werkscherm.

Nog een andere optie is om te zenden via een converter, bijvb. van Kramer.
Deze heeft een zgn. freeze button, waarbij het laatst geprojecteerde beeld
wordt 'bevroren' en jij in je MBP kunt verder werken.

Of, toch vragen of er eerder aangeleverd kan worden zodat jij je presentatie
in keynote, powerpoint of Q-Lab kunt programmeren.

grtz

----------


## freek

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik begrijp uit je vraag, dat je je beamer juist op zwart wilt
> en dan wilt kunnen doorwerken op je (gekloonde) scherm.
> 
> Meest eenvoudig is dan toch de beamer te 'blanken', een optie
> die veelal op de afstandbediening zit (waar zijn die dingen toch?).
> 
> Een andere optie is om de schermen niet te clonen. Je hebt dan een
> ...



Het Freezen van het beeld is toch wat anders dan het zwart maken van je beeld. De TS geeft aan dat veel data adhoc en kort van te voren beschikbaar komt. Vandaar dat een software pakket in dit geval zeker niet de beste oplossing is. Namelijk hiermee kom je alsnog het probleem tegen van verschillende formaten en codecs. Denk maar aan een powerpoint, keynote, wmv., mov., etc. Uiteraard kun je alles naar alles ombouwen als je tijd genoeg hebt maar dat is hier dus niet het geval. De opmerking om toch te vragen om het eerder krijgen is hetzelfde om aan een rapper te vragen of hij alsjeblieft niet zijn hand om de microfoonkop wil leggen. Kortom, gaat niet gebeuren... 
Daarom zou ik toch kiezen voor de shutter/dowser functie. Deze kan in de projector zelf zitten, of extern toevoegen. Goedkoop en makkelijk te realiseren (en betrouwbaar, ook belangrijk.)
Heb je wat geld te besteden in de toekomst, kijk dan eens naar een simpele presentatie switcher. Bijvoorbeeld de kramer VP-728.

Succes ermee.

----------


## SPS

Ik gebruik gewoon een tweede laptop (een heel eenvoudig dingetje) en een A/B switch. Simpel.
Heb er al veel plezier van gehad. Werkt prima. Kun je zelfs de filmpjes op de 2e laptop klaarzetten....................

Paul

----------


## Gamenhj

> Het Freezen van het beeld is toch wat anders dan het zwart maken van je beeld. De TS geeft aan dat veel data adhoc en kort van te voren beschikbaar komt. Vandaar dat een software pakket in dit geval zeker niet de beste oplossing is. Namelijk hiermee kom je alsnog het probleem tegen van verschillende formaten en codecs. Denk maar aan een powerpoint, keynote, wmv., mov., etc. Uiteraard kun je alles naar alles ombouwen als je tijd genoeg hebt maar dat is hier dus niet het geval. De opmerking om toch te vragen om het eerder krijgen is hetzelfde om aan een rapper te vragen of hij alsjeblieft niet zijn hand om de microfoonkop wil leggen. Kortom, gaat niet gebeuren... 
> Daarom zou ik toch kiezen voor de shutter/dowser functie. Deze kan in de projector zelf zitten, of extern toevoegen. Goedkoop en makkelijk te realiseren (en betrouwbaar, ook belangrijk.)
> Heb je wat geld te besteden in de toekomst, kijk dan eens naar een simpele presentatie switcher. Bijvoorbeeld de kramer VP-728.
> 
> Succes ermee.



Alles wordt inderdaad altijd op het laatste moment aangeleverd, en toen ik het aan de regisseur voorstelde om het in een presentatie te zetten met zwarte dia's erin zei hij dat dat niet kon, inderdaad ivm codecs, maar ook doordat video's van een bepaald formaat (de betere video's dus) gewoon niet meer ondersteund worden. Ik zal eens kijken of een shutter wat is voor ons, en ik zal ook even proberen of ik het blauwe scherm op één of andere manier op zwart kan krijgen.

Bedankt voor jullie hulp!

----------


## kristofb

pro video player does the trick .... http://www.renewedvision.com/pvp.php

----------


## freek

> pro video player does the trick ....



PVP doet veel, maar niet 'the trick'. 
Hiermee kan je alleen fotoos en filmpjes vertonen. Als je moet wisselen tussen powerpoint/keynote en een filmpje heb je hier helemaal niks aan. En omdat hij helemaal draait op de quicktime engine, heb je ook nog eens grote kans dat veel windows gebaseerde filmpjes het niet doen. (zoals bijvoorbeeld bij VNC). Is het zo moeilijk om het probleem van de TS goed te interpreteren?

----------


## DMiXed

Ben op stage eens een kastje tegengekomen wat eigenlijk perfect zou zijn voor jou, weet alleen niet van welk merk het was... Maar het was niet meer als een doosje ongeveer zo groot als de gemiddelde DI-box, met een VGA ingang en een VGA uitgang, en bovenop een knopje BLACK. Het kastje werd tussen laptop en beamer gehangen. Als je op de knop duwde ging het beeld op zwart, kon je doen en laten wat je wilde op je laptop/pc, duwde je nogmaals op de knop dan ging het beeld weer aan. Soort aan/uit schakelaar voor het VGA signaal dus. Jammer dat ik je geen fabrikant kan noemen... Ik zal zo nog eens zoeken :Wink: 

[edit] Dit idee dus: http://www.vgablackoutbox.com/ [/edit]

----------

